# stuttering



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi ladies,

I'm a bit worried about boo at the moment, mostly because of his speech. he's a little chatterbox with a good vocab for his age but just this last week he's bee stuttering a bit. Weirdly at the end of a sentence rather than the beginning. e.g. he'd say "can we go on the bus...s...s....s"

he's also been a bit more clingy too, so can't help thinking the 2 are related but i've no idea what set it off. Am i worrying too much? anyone come across this before?

xxruthie


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Not sure if they are related  - i've not come across it before

perhaps the end of sentence/word thing could be more about him grasping that words end with different sounds and some words sound the same expect the last sound.  Our DD (32 months) is just starting this...she will say pleasssssse and catttttt to emphasise the last sound.


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

maybe that's it magenta. it seems to happen when he's a bit distracted....kind of like an echo. i asked him about it but he didn't seem to know what i was talking about.....no change there then!!  

i guess i'll just monitor it and see what happens


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ruth

Our dd has a slight lisp and can really stammer some times. I've been told by hv's and pre-school staff that it's really quite common in pre-schoolers.
Part of their grasping of words and phrases and a lot of the time, my dd takes ages to get out what she wants to say purely because as she's trying to talk she's been distracted by something else (ie the tv or noseying at another child playing up in the supermarket!!).

I wouldn't worry too much, I;m sure it;s part of his development.

Ever x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just want to echo what the others have said and say it is a stage that most children go through.

If you do think the situation is getting worse and not better than speak to your health visitor who will arrrange a visit to see a speech therapist, it's nothing to worry about and usually at this appointment they will be able to put your mind at ease.

Our DS had a stutter when he was younger but I really can't remember it being a problem and one that soon went as quickly as it came.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Well, Charlie has now started doing this when he gets excited, just gets stuck on the same phrase for a bit...glad you posted this in advance as am not concerned now and as his speech is otherwise great I shall put it down to being a phase and not worry about it!
Viva
XXX


----------

